# Questions about getting on the police force



## wolf9848 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hey, I'll be getting out of the Army in the next few weeks and will be returning to my hometown of Boston, Mass. I'm an Infantryman who spent 4 years in the Army, 2 of which were spent in Iraq. I'm interested in either becomming a Boston cop or a state troooper. My questions are which police department would I have a better chance of getting into with my mil. experince? Also, whats the average salary for both departments? I've heard that the Boston police force is looking to increase there force right now. You can e-mail me at [email protected] .


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I believe the State Police gives you two extra points on your exam for military experience; for a civil service department, such as the Boston Police, you get veteran's preference. It's hard to say which you'd have a better shot with, it depends on your scores, your background check, etc. The next civil service exam isn't until April of 2007 and it is unknown when the next State Police exam will be.

If you want more info, go to www.mass.gov or conduct a search on this site.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

Take every test possible...whether that be civil service, non civil service towns, NH, VT, Federal, etc...you may get a job on another department, which may not be what you want right away, but you will get the academy taken care of which is key...at the very least, you will get an idea of how the exams are set up.


----------

